# 2006 good for a track project car?



## PittMike (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi guys, new to the forum. I've read some post but I would like some advice. I'm looking for a car that my son and I and can work on rather easy and also be used for road track racing not quarter mile.

What do you think if the 2006 for this? I currently have a GTR that I use at the track and have had 370z and a G37 both modded for track use and would be modding the GTO for the track. I know it would be a totally different experience than the other cars that I drive/driven. I would be doing suspension and probably a supercharger and brakes.

I have concerns about how small of tires only fit under the car without some rolling of the fenders. Anything else you guys can give me advice on good or bad is appreciative. I'm looking at a few other cars also.

Thx


----------



## PittMike (Mar 31, 2015)

One thing I forgot to mention the car would be primarily driven by my son at the track not me. I would probably drive it from time to time but this would be his car.

Thx


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I road course my 2006 and have for about 6 years doing 6-10 events a year.

I have a pedders track II setup with coilovers and maggie m-112 HH. No need to supercharge the car. I run 255/40/17 R888's for tires. Car is very streetable and only has backseat out.

I run 1:31 lap times which is decent, but my son runs his 2006 about 5 seconds quicker and he is not supercharged. His suspension is the same, but he runs 245/40/18's with a Wilwood brake kit front & rear.

An E30 or E36 BMW would be cheaper to maintain as a track car, but it depends on your racing goals. We enjoy running HPDE and my son wants to get to time trials and eventually NASA American Iron series.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

It will be cheaper to just get a vette. I read somewhere about a pederized gto with full suspension wide body kit, wider tires and a supercharger that still lost against a stock ls3 vette.


----------



## adoldfield (Apr 14, 2014)

I run an un-modified '06 with 6M, equipped with a set of sticky tires. The BMW club (of which I am a member) lets me run track schools with them. The GTO's torque has amazed my instructors. It's not as nimble in the corners but it makes up for it on the straights. Lots of fun!


----------

